# ASCII-Wert  von String-Buchstaben auslesen, verändern & zurückspeichern



## XELLEX (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wie kann ich den Zahlenwert (ASCII-Wert) eines Buchstaben in einem String (also: string buchstabe = "a") verändern (erhöhen/ verringern) und anschließend den entsprechenden Buchstaben wieder in einen String zurückspeichern?
Ich habe hierzu schon lange gegooglet und folgendes Programm gefunden:

char buchstabe; 
cout << "Was ist der Buchstabe? ";
gets(&buchstabe); 
buchstabe = buchstabe + 12;
cout << "Nach der Bearbeitung..." << endl << "Buchstabe: " << buchstabe;

Hier habe ich nur Probleme dabei der Variable "char buchstabe" einen Buchstaben aus einem String zu übergeben & umgekehrt. 
Ich hoffe ihr habt dafür eine Lösung parat! Einfachere oder bessere Lösungen für das Gesamtprogramm sind natürlich auch gern gesehen... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,  
XELLEX


----------



## deepthroat (15. Januar 2010)

Hi.

```
string aString("hallo");

char c = aString[0]; // h

c += 3;

aString[0] = c;

// oder gleich direkt:

aString[0] += 3;
```
Gruß


----------



## XELLEX (15. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle & unkomplizierte Hilfe!

Gruß, XELLEX


----------

